# Misty Bristol morning



## Sunspots (Aug 30, 2005)

_Rather_ misty this morning, isn't it?!!   

Should be a gert scorcher today...    

_<...wanders off to sit at nearest bus stop, starts weather-based conversations with random commuters...>_


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 30, 2005)

Yep, it felt very autumnal when I went to put my recycling out, but apparently it's going to be about 27 degrees later on!

I wish I didn't have to go to work.   

I'd take the day off sick, but all the other people in my department are on holiday.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 30, 2005)

It was very misty about 6.30!

Rolling down from the slopes it was beautiful   

It is supposed to be very hot today, but even hotter tomorrow.


Not looking forward to this afternoon when I'm gonna be facing many gremlins in the midday heat and then will probably be left feeling like a thick twat...but thats another story...in the mean time I await the huge Tesco lorry to arrive from within the rapidly clearing mist.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 30, 2005)

First time working in six weeks   I'de forgot this sort of time existed...Does look purty outside though


----------



## easy g (Aug 30, 2005)

and I've got to drive there in this heat


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 30, 2005)

it's sunny up on the hills  

so after the mist clear it'll be


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 30, 2005)

I've just left all that, driven the 100 miles to work at between 30/40 mph down the M5 cos everyones gone "OH MY GOD ITS FOGGY" to arrive in glorious . . . . .greyness


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 30, 2005)

Looks lovely here in bath.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 30, 2005)

Gawd, they sent me medium sized bread darn it   

<waves to bombscare>

The weatherman says skies are blue
There's not a cloud to spoil the view
but it's raining...raining in my heart
missing you babes   


Shit , 

<prepares to take on the gremlins>


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 30, 2005)

guess I'll have to go to the beach agin!


----------

